# How to attach a helmet cam to a Giro Omen helmet...?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

May have just answered my own question.... I got to looking and putting zip ties thru the vents and around the base of the camera may just work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Sample of how I mounted my Drift x170 on Giro

Drift x170 helmet mount on Vimeo


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Totally different helmet but similar way to how I'm gonna attach mine.

I still havn't gotten to the point where I wear my helmet as the last time I tried to ride with it I felt like I was being strangled


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah looking at your other posts, you're just trying to sell your cameras.

No wonder you seemed like a complete idiot by posting a completely different helmet and completely different camera then the ones I was questioning about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I also use this goggle strap with Smith Variant helmet

Vail Mountain Feb 2010 using the Drift X170 camera on Vimeo


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I do sell cameras but I was honestly trying to help solve your mounting question.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fuck off spamfucker



Milo303, get some 3M dual-lock *low-profile* (velcro industrial sucks ass), and some regular velcro backing

put the dual-lock on the *goggle/helmet mount*, put the velcro backing on the helmet

dual-lock is incredibly strong, but is a major major major pain in the ass to remove from the backing (i could show you the massacred strips to prove it)

low-profile dual-lock is strong enough but much easier to remove from the backing


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> fuck off spamfucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you sir, good call


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

and don't put the dual-lock on the helmet unless you like pulling strings out of your goggle straps

and amazon is basically the best place to get the low-pro dual-lock - $17 shipped for a 10ft roll

fuzzy stuff can be bought anywhere


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

*Giro Omen compatible mp3 players*

What BT mp3 player or cell did you guys use to pair with the Omen? I just got the '08 Omen (with Motorolla headset instead of the '10 Skullcandy headset) off Tramdock and can't find an mp3 player that supports AVRCP. It seems that many players support A2DP stereo bluetooth, but that's a uni-directional data transfer, i.e. data goes from the player to the headset but not the other way around so no play/pause, skip, volume control using the headset.

I'd like to find a cheap mp3 player with at least 8GB (internal or microSD expandable). Sound quality is not too much of a concern since I'll be snowboarding with these.


----------

